# I think my vagina has imploded!



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Nak... I'm 4weeks pp, and totally scared. Starting last week I had noticed that my vagina looks different. There is a wall of tissue where, um, there used to be an opening. Instead of getting better, I feel like it's getting worse-- Now I can feel it when I stand up, or pick up my kids, or even walk. TMI, but it feels like I have a too big tampon in there, or something.

Is this pelvic organ prolapse? I don't have any back pain, but I'm still basically incontinent ( I don't have control over my bladder).

I don't knwo why, but this has been very hard emotionally for me-- I'm crying off and on all day. POP sounds like there is nothing I can do. I'm 29, too young to be wetting myself for the rest of my life.

Just looking for some hope.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

*hug* Yes I think that would be prolapse. I was paranoid about this and asked my midwife what symptoms to look for and she said it would feel like a tampon hanging out in there where one shouldn't be.

I am certain it can be fixed and won't leave you peeing yourself for life. Go see your OB/midwife ASAP!!


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Yup. Sounds like POP. The good news is that you are not very far postpartum so you'll probably get MUCH much better! I sounded just like you after DD. I'm 16 mos out now and it has gotten tons better. Everyone is different. I still have some issues with pelvic muscle weakness, but for the most part I rarely think about it.

Come on over to the POP support thread.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

It can be fixed! With physical therapy, often, not surgery.

You've got to call, though.

Congrats on the baby!!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the encouraging responses. I have an appointment today at 4 whcih I'm very nervous about. I feel like the docs office has been slow to respond to my concerns-- all the appointments are weeks out, adn they keep asking me to see the nurse instead of the ob. I did see anyone for any pp concerns with my son-- I don't know if this is typical for pp issues at the ob's.

The issue isn't nearly as bad today as it was yesterday, since I spent the whole day sitting on my butt today. I'm hoping the dr will still take me seriously.


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

If you've got a true pelvic organ prolapse, they should absolutely take you seriously. I know that with insurance it can sometimes be a nightmare to try and see any new practitioner, but if they don't treat your concerns with attention (and these are very legitimate concerns, not just "silly" postpartum concerns), then I'd try posting in your tribal area to see if anyone has any recommendations for a practitioner near you.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

well.... I went to the appt, and the dr said that there is no prolapse. he also cathed me to see if I'm emptying bladder, which I am. Other than that-- just an open ended wait and see.

i know what I saw/felt. I also know it wasn't that bad today. Somehow I still have questions-- after the exam I just wanted to get out of there.

I don't think I"m going back to this Dr-- he's recommended here and on the ICAN boards, adn I went to him because of my VBAC, but I just can't keep going to him. I'm going back ot my old ob for my 6 week checkup.


----------



## Italiamom (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *texmati*
> 
> I don't think I"m going back to this Dr-- he's recommended here and on the ICAN boards, adn I went to him because of my VBAC, but I just can't keep going to him. I'm going back ot my old ob for my 6 week checkup.


Listening to your gut is a big deal, especially in the area of reproductive health! If you feel like something is wrong, get a second opinion and don't look back!!

FWIW, 4 weeks postpartum is REALLY soon. That's not to say that I think you're making things up (I don't at all), or that you might not have a legitimate concern (you very well might, and SHOULD seek a second opinion). But my vagina, and my pelvic floor, all of it... It was WRECKED at 4 weeks postpartum. By about 12 weeks pp, things were much less... shocking. Certainly get the second opinion from a doc that you really trust, but also be open to the possibility that healing takes time. I think sometimes we push ourselves to bounce back, when in reality, birth is hard on our bodies! Getting back to some semblance of normal takes time.


----------



## cagnew (Oct 1, 2007)

Could it be a cystocele? That is when the bladder wall herniates into the vaginal area. I have a rectocele from my last birth (when the rectum wall protrudes into the vag area) and I know that you can't always feel it... only when you are backed up with hard stools (sorry... so gross). Just a thought. Hope you feel better and whatever it is goes away!


----------



## 2cutekids (Jan 11, 2012)

Did yoU ever get a diagnosis for this? I am going through the same thing


----------

